# Amitriptyline - Causing Depression?



## 21280 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been on Amitriptyline for over 6 months now with pretty decent results - about 75% of the time I feel good. However, recently, I have developed an unusual level of fatigue on the drug and bouts of uncontrolled crying and depression, which I've never felt before. Has anyone else had this happen? How can an anti-depressant make you more depressed? I have tried upping and lowering the dose at my doctor's suggestion, but nothing has helped.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi I read your other post and don't really know other than to say if it's causing you other side effects then it may be somehow causing you depression as well. I've no experience of any side effects I can attribute to amitripyline.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

Amitriptyline did not help my depression- I didn't feel happier. In fact, taking that medicine made me so cranky and angry! I'm a real happy sort, and me being mean was just so out of character...so I stopped taking it.


----------

